# Poll - 1DX Mark II: To Buy Or Not To Buy ...



## expatinasia (Feb 3, 2016)

Thought I would ask the question to see what people's plans are. So, are you going to buy Canon's latest and greatest?


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 3, 2016)

How about a "I would love to buy, but haven't got the money" 

or a "Too big for me. I want a 5D4 with the same features" 

I am somewhere in between that two :-\


----------



## RGF (Feb 3, 2016)

Had pre ordered it even before the announcement. Slight disappointment but I think the camera will be better than the specs. After all, the 1DX was a nice improvement over the 1D M4 though the specs were not that much better.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 3, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> How about a "I would love to buy, but haven't got the money"
> 
> or a "Too big for me. I want a 5D4 with the same features"
> 
> I am somewhere in between that two :-\



Yes, I could have added a lot more options but I got tired after typing just that lot out. ;D

The poll's only for fun anyhow, though I am curious to see how many 1DX owners will be buying.


----------



## kaihp (Feb 3, 2016)

At $7200 (49.350DKK including our beloved 25% sales tax), I won't be buying it.

Yes, the 1Dx2 definitely drool-worthy, but I don't shoot enough fast subjects to be even anywhere near to justify it.
My 5D3 is still working great, so I probably won't be getting a 5D4 either. Maybe a 5D5


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Feb 3, 2016)

I pre-ordered my 1Dx and have now pre-ordered my 1Dx II.

The 1Dx is a great camera and there doesn't seem to be a single thing that Canon didn't improve for the Mark II.

I could ask for more, but I'm sure it'll be an exceptional body regardless of my wish-list.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm going to wait until the 5D IV is announced and make my decision. 

In the last six months, I've found I'm shooting a lot of sports for one client. The 5DIII is just not fast enough focusing or frame rate, so I bought a 7DII, which is fantastic, but I would like a little more headroom on higher ISOs. 

The price of the 1DX II is a big stretch, so I'll just wait and see what the 5DIV offers. I'll be looking at frame rate and autofocus improvements. I'd consider a 1DX I, but I really need silent shutter for other work, so I'd have to keep the 5DIII, if I went that route. Thus, it may be worthwhile to just bite the bullet and go with the no-compromise 1DX II solution.

It's tempting to buy something when it first comes out, but with cameras, I find that a little patience can often save a lot of money.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2016)

Most likely will not buy, unless catastrophe befalls my 1D X. Mostly incremental changes (but several of them, and some good ones along with at least one step backward IMO), quite happy with my current camera, and there are so many lenses I have not yet bought...


----------



## AlanF (Feb 3, 2016)

I am waiting for DxO to analyse its sensor.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm a sports shooter and own 2 1Dx's. I won't be buying the 1Dx Mark II at this point. The 1Dx works very well for my needs and I really don't like the CFast/CF card slots. That's enough for me not to buy it and use it for the sports events I cover.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 3, 2016)

The updated AF system and improved high ISO performance look VERY interesting to me and may be enough to make the decision for me.
Unfortunately I don't like the new battery and charger (I believe you can't charge the older batteries on it). I am not happy with how much of the camera's design has been optimised for video - don't even know how to turn mine on after over 2 years! The C Fast slot is a pain and serves no purpose for me so it's a single card camera as far as I am concerned.
To me the 1DX Mk2 has taken quite a few steps backward from the 1DX, however if the ISO and AF are as good as some report then I will forgive them.
Pity they didn't make a stills only version without the new battery, video, C Fast and that silly GPS thingy - I am not a complete wally, I know where I am and don't need a camera to tell me! They won't make it though!


----------



## kyle86 (Feb 3, 2016)

I own a 1DX and will probably buy the mk ii... The 1DX is such an amazing camera and the improvements look awesome! I LOVe having the extra video features! Although i probably wont use 4k for a few more years its great to have but the touch control focus and tracking is what really excites me! I film animals and keeping in focus is an absolute killer haha so I will definitely be using that  Just hope the AU price is reasonable ... exciting times!


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Feb 3, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> ...and there are so many lenses I have not yet bought...



^^^ This

I'm shooting a 1D4 and while the 1DX and now the 1DXII are surely satisfactory upgrades, I can think of a lot of other lenses (some not released yet -- 600 DO BR) that I would sooner plunk down 6k towards than a new body.


----------



## Roo (Feb 3, 2016)

I'd like to buy one... but at au$9k in Oz I have a hard time justifying it for what I do.


----------



## kyle86 (Feb 4, 2016)

Roo said:


> I'd like to buy one... but at au$9k in Oz I have a hard time justifying it for what I do.



Where did you find an Aus price?


----------



## Pookie (Feb 4, 2016)

Nope... I'll stick with the 1Dx until round 3.


----------



## tcmatthews (Feb 4, 2016)

I have no need or even desire to buy a 1 series body. It is just too big. But I find the technology interesting I just want it in a 6D body.


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 4, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Most likely will not buy, unless catastrophe befalls my 1D X. Mostly incremental changes (but several of them, and some good ones along with at least one step backward IMO), quite happy with my current camera, and there are so many lenses I have not yet bought...



What is the one step backwards that you see?


----------



## Roo (Feb 4, 2016)

kyle86 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to buy one... but at au$9k in Oz I have a hard time justifying it for what I do.
> ...



Teds and a couple of other sites are advertising it...although Teds may be a bit optimistic that it will be here in March.

https://www.teds.com.au/canon-eos-1dx-mkii-body


----------



## Zeidora (Feb 4, 2016)

5DsR is covering my needs sufficiently and better than the 1DXII. The built-in GPS is nice, but it is neither worth the weight nor the cost to lug around a 1DXII just to get GPS coordinates of my 5DsR shots. If the 5DsRII will have a built-in GPS, I will snatch that up right away.


----------



## MTCWBY (Feb 4, 2016)

I just ordered one. I currently shoot a 5DIII for youth sports and weekend's rental of a 7dII last year showed me what even that FPS difference added. I also found my keeper rate went up ~15% with the better autofocus. I really considered the 1DX. Especially after the price drop but decided to wait for the II. I'm not sure I've ever regretted buying camera equipment but there's plenty of shots early on that I wish I had a better camera system. Now I just have to wait.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Most likely will not buy, unless catastrophe befalls my 1D X. Mostly incremental changes (but several of them, and some good ones along with at least one step backward IMO), quite happy with my current camera, and there are so many lenses I have not yet bought...
> ...



Mixed card slots, I'd have preferred dual CFast. Better for those (like me) who write to both for an instant backup.


----------



## cervantes (Feb 4, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



You can still do that, you'll just be limited to 73 images burst size.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Feb 4, 2016)

I shoot with a 5D3, have a good few lumps of glass, always wished I had got a 1DX, was going to jump on the UK's 4K price of a new 1DX now, but think this time I will stump up the extra 1K and just get the Mk2 this time, if I get 3-5 years from it, I will be happy.


----------



## Rob Carter (Feb 4, 2016)

It’s just too big and heavy. 

I go back a long way and well remember the weight of a motorised 2¼” quarter square. The popularity of 35 mm was due in a large extent to its light compact shape. 

Moving from film to digital did not see a change. When I consider the progress in mobile phones with miniturisation over the years then I would expect to see a similar trend in top end cameras.


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Nope... I'll stick with the 1Dx until round 3.



Same here


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 4, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Ahh yes, that makes sense. I agree, a single format would have been better. 

Cheers. Thanks for the response.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 6, 2016)

I agree, I do think it would have made more sense to have dual CFast slots. Canon, obviously thought differently.

Silly thing, is most people will still need to buy a CFast card just so they can use both slots so the argument that some would save money does not work.


----------



## slclick (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm still finding new ways to use my 3.5 year old 5d3


----------



## Silverman (Feb 6, 2016)

Preordered one from the day after announcement after my dealer called and made a nice offer. For the EU it looks like first bodies become available somewhen in April - early May. 
So far I am a convinced user of the current 1DX and have no real hurry to upgrade. However - beeing able to use all focus points with the new 1DX II and f8 lens setup exactly fit my needs and a game changer for myself.
If the body works well for me then my current 1DX has to go.
I am still curious about the silent mode of the 1DX II. So far my main reason to work with a 5D III is the silent shutter mode.


----------



## eml58 (Feb 6, 2016)

Roo said:


> kyle86 said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



Also Camera House have it for 8999, I Pre Ordered mine from DigiDirect, they have a better price than Camera House, basically I'm paying USD$200 over the B'H price, so works for me (I bought 2 Bodies so I did get a good price).

The interest for me is the 61 AF points @ f/8, allows me to use any focus point when using the Mk III Converters, so for Wildlife this on it's own is worth the upgrade.

Essentially on the Video side your getting the 1Dc with some upgrades.

The C Fast Card, again, worth the upgrade, 16fps & 173 RAW images to fill the Buffer ?? for fast action Cheetah chases, worth the upgrade.

We will wait & see regards any improvement in DR, if there is an improvement that will be a Bonus.

The GPS is also great, saves a tongue, WiFi would be nice, but with the Magnesium Framework, like the Nikon D5, hard ask, so not a big issue for me.

2 x 1Dx Bodies going cheap


----------



## kaihp (Feb 6, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> I agree, I do think it would have made more sense to have dual CFast slots. Canon, obviously thought differently.



Agree on having identical slots.



expatinasia said:


> Silly thing, is most people will still need to buy a CFast card just so they can use both slots so the argument that some would save money does not work.



Erh, no. Canon is giving you your first* CFast card & a card reader 'for free': In the US through the "Premium Kit" and in Europe if you buy & register before Oct 1st.

*) Is it just me or are they thinking like a drug dealer: "your first shot is free" ;D


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 6, 2016)

Silverman said:


> Preordered one from the day after announcement after my dealer called and made a nice offer. For the EU it looks like first bodies become available somewhen in April - early May.
> So far I am a convinced user of the current 1DX and have no real hurry to upgrade. However - beeing able to use all focus points with the new 1DX II and f8 lens setup exactly fit my needs and a game changer for myself.
> If the body works well for me then my current 1DX has to go.
> I am still curious about the silent mode of the 1DX II. So far my main reason to work with a 5D III is the silent shutter mode.



I read somewhere, perhaps Andy Rouse, where it was mentioned it was still louder that the 5d


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 6, 2016)

I'd kinda like a 200 f/2... can't get both.

The all AF points at f/8 is a big deal, so maybe I'll ponder it some more once the production versions are out.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 6, 2016)

kaihp said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, I do think it would have made more sense to have dual CFast slots. Canon, obviously thought differently.
> ...



There are two options. One is with CFast and a reader the other is without.

I would still be buying the just body one so I can choose the card. I do not need the reader.


----------



## Crapking (Feb 6, 2016)

While mostly incremental improvements (resolution, ISO, FPS, buffer), the addition of anti-flicker (a totally under-appreciated feature IMHO as it really simplifies PP workflow in high school/college gyms) and multiple f8 AF points, along with the significant video upgrades led me to preorder (as I did with 1Dx). Added the WFT as well, as more and more clients want 'instant' gratification.


----------



## kaihp (Feb 6, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> There are two options. One is with CFast and a reader the other is without.



Yes, there are two options. But since they are offered at _exactly the same price_ (at least for now) why not take the Premium Kit that includes the CFast card & reader and go?


----------



## arbitrage (Feb 6, 2016)

johnf3f said:


> The updated AF system and improved high ISO performance look VERY interesting to me and may be enough to make the decision for me.
> Unfortunately I don't like the new battery and charger (I believe you can't charge the older batteries on it). I am not happy with how much of the camera's design has been optimised for video - don't even know how to turn mine on after over 2 years! The C Fast slot is a pain and serves no purpose for me so it's a single card camera as far as I am concerned.
> To me the 1DX Mk2 has taken quite a few steps backward from the 1DX, however if the ISO and AF are as good as some report then I will forgive them.
> Pity they didn't make a stills only version without the new battery, video, C Fast and that silly GPS thingy - I am not a complete wally, I know where I am and don't need a camera to tell me! They won't make it though!



Just to address a couple of your concerns....the old batteries both the 4 and 4n will fully charge in the new charger and can be used in the new camera with a FPS drop to 12FPS from 14. Then new battery will work in the older cameras also. The only limitation is the old charger won't fully charge (or maybe won't charge at all...mixed reports on that) the new battery. Here is an article about that.... http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2016/eos1dx_mkii/eos1dx-mkii-battery.shtml

Also it looks like in most markets you will get a free 64GB C-Fast card and reader if you are ordering in the first couple months. I think till June in US and Canada. Every dealer I've looked at has this deal in N. America at least. That is a $270 USD bonus at current B&H prices. Therefore it will turn your camera into a two slot one at no cost. Until you need more cards!!


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 7, 2016)

arbitrage said:


> Just to address a couple of your concerns....the old batteries both the 4 and 4n will fully charge in the new charger and can be used in the new camera with a FPS drop to 12FPS from 14. Then new battery will work in the older cameras also. The only limitation is the old charger won't fully charge (or maybe won't charge at all...mixed reports on that) the new battery. Here is an article about that.... http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2016/eos1dx_mkii/eos1dx-mkii-battery.shtml



My CPS told me this:

LP-E19 could work on EOS-1DX but the old charger LC-E4N could not charge LP-E19. LP-E4N could work on EOS-1DX MKII, but could not be up to 16 pictures/sec.


----------



## kyle86 (Feb 7, 2016)

eml58 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > kyle86 said:
> ...



Yeah im thinking of waiting for a 10% off sale from DigiDirect hehe  Did Digi give you a price yet and did they mention anything about the special with a 64gb CF card and reader or that just in the US ?


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 7, 2016)

arbitrage said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > The updated AF system and improved high ISO performance look VERY interesting to me and may be enough to make the decision for me.
> ...



Thanks for the update on the battery compatibility! I either read it wrong or was misinformed - either way the correct info is here now.


----------



## jthomson (Feb 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Most likely will not buy, unless catastrophe befalls my 1D X. Mostly incremental changes (but several of them, and some good ones along with at least one step backward IMO), quite happy with my current camera, and there are so many lenses I have not yet bought...




Exactly! So many lenses, so little money.


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 7, 2016)

_Should I pre-order the 1DX Mark II or wait for the 1DX Mark III?_

[/sarcasm]


----------



## kyle86 (Feb 8, 2016)

eml58 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > kyle86 said:
> ...



I just had a look on Teds and its a bit unfair they sell the 1DX mk ii for the same price as the Nikon D5 when the 1DX mk ii is $500 US cheaper? surely we should see a difference in price here too ?


----------



## FEBS (Feb 8, 2016)

I own 2x 1Dx and a 5D3. I'll wait at least till I see some practical reviews, and also till spec of 5D4 is released. As a sport and wildlife shooter, I see several smaller improvements which I do like. However, I can't find back anything about the noise the shutter is creating. The 1Dx is really a machine gun. I would love to see it more quit in the 1DX2, just for instance like the 7D2.

I will certainly not preorder. I even don't think to add or exchange a body this year.


----------



## Daan Stam (Feb 8, 2016)

well i'd buy one if i could hell i would have pre orderd it the second i knew it was preorderable if i had the money


----------



## RGF (Feb 21, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Most likely will not buy, unless catastrophe befalls my 1D X. Mostly incremental changes (but several of them, and some good ones along with at least one step backward IMO), quite happy with my current camera, and there are so many lenses I have not yet bought...



NA which lens are on your short list? I am considering 24 TS-E (for architecture but can fake it with PS) and 65 macro.


----------



## Drum (Feb 24, 2016)

I am considering the Mk2 but the price in Ireland is absolutely nuts!!! The Irish shops are ALL advertising the pre orders at.... €6999 which converting to US dollars is $7700. I could fly over to B&H stay a couple nights buy the camera and still be better off!!! I am in an upgrade year (for me) so really just waiting to see what the 5D4 brings.


----------



## dslrdummy (Feb 24, 2016)

kyle86 said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...


Not sure why anyone would buy from Teds given they are always dearer than Digidirect.


----------



## greger (Feb 24, 2016)

I bought a 40D and thought I would learn and not be looking for more features. When it became a one shot camera with Error 99 I bought a 7D. I am looking for more from a camera and the 1DX has everything and more. It is a camera that is beyond my reach.


----------

